# Sonivox Plugin (Orchestral Companion) plays no Sound while in recording mode



## Montisquirrel (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi,

I got the Sonivox Orchestral Companion Brass + Woodwinds. Not the newest library, I know, but anyway. 
I am using Fl Studio as a DAW and when I record with my midi-keyboard, there is no sound coming from the Sonivox-Plugin. Sound is back after recording when I just play the playback. 

Anyone had that same issue with that library? Or maybe it is a problem of my DAW (evertything else, like Kontakt and all other plugins dont have this problem.)


----------



## Heizenhaus (Sep 10, 2019)

Check your monitoring settings for that track.


----------



## darcvision (Sep 10, 2019)

same, pretty sure its a bug from their plugin


----------



## bigrichpea (Sep 10, 2019)

I bought that plugin for 1 Euro and it wasn't good value for money


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 10, 2019)

What has this to do with Kontakt?


----------



## YaniDee (Sep 10, 2019)

Have you tried using another patch or reloading the current one?


----------



## Lindon (Sep 12, 2019)

As Mario says, not really something this forum(which is about Kontakt) is likely to help with try:

https://sonivoxmi.com/support


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 12, 2019)

I found a solution for FL Studio. *Enable the "loop recording" and the problem is gone*. 

This is just a workaround, but it helps. I do my recordings all in "Song Mode", but when you are recording in "Pattern Mode", make sure to increase your pattern lenght.
_
[Sorry for posting in the wrong forum. People in charge can move this to "Your DAW" or to "Sample Talk". Sorry.]_


----------

